# What pieces of equipment do I need?



## Ralph (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm ready to make the move to XM but I'm not clear on which pieces of hardware I need. I basically want to be able to listen to XM in both my vehicle and my home. So here goes the questions I need help with.....

I'm assuming I need BOTH the XM01C AND the XM01HK. Is that correct?

How easy/difficult will it be to move the XM01C between two vehicles or do I need a second XM01C?

What type of output cables does the XM receiver have? Will I be able to connect it to a home stereo reciever or a Bose Wave Radio?

How long is the antenna cable which comes with the XM home kit, XM01HK? I will need at least 10 feet for my application depending on the answers to the following question.

Do I need a southeast facing window in which to place the home kit antenna or will a window that faces east be sufficient? Is this even a consideration? Will I be able to receive the signal almost anywhere in my wood frame home even if I don't/can't place the antenna in or near a window?

One final question...does Sony have any plans to introduce an upgraded receiver anytime soon? Based on what I know about the current model I'm more than a little disappointed that it only has 5 presets and I would personally like to see many more than that.

Thanks for all your help and hope I haven't asked too many questions.


----------



## BestTimesNow (Jun 10, 2002)

I have the Sony XM01C and the XM01HK. It's very easy to switch between cars with cassette players, if you don't mind all the visible wires. The home kit comes with a mini-stereo to RCA cord to connect to the inputs of your home stereo. It also comes with the 120V to 6VDC adapter, antenna, remote control and a docking cradle.

The Sony antenna cable is about 22 or 24' long. I put my antenna in my attic because it would not pick up the signal inside my brick house. South facing windows my also work.

I have some pictures of my Sony and Pioneer units on my web page.

http://www.geocities.com/rich35242/index.html


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nice pics, BestTimesNow! And welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:


----------

